# Agent Orange - Stoner Rock / Classic Rock / Western / Psychedelic Rock



## SensoryOverload (Apr 19, 2015)

Check this out. Based off of a clint eastwood movie anthem or something, lots of thick bass, harmonica and fuzz with big echoing drums. 

https://soundcloud.com/sensoryol/agentorange

[soundcloud]https://soundcloud.com/sensoryol/agentorange[/soundcloud]

GENRES: Psychedelic Rock / Alternative Rock / Classic Rock / Garage Rock / Western


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

I quite enjoyed that! Cool riffs. Yeah I can picture an Eastwood character emerging in the distance when I listen. Far be it from me but I was wondering what double time between the guitar interlude around 3:20 and the drum fills near the end would be like?A tempo change made me think it might be a little Muse-like. Anyway, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

There was super cool rock tones in there - it was like a blend of alice cooper, old Kiss, and something else I can't put my finger on.


----------

